# G'day



## Eliana (Nov 24, 2008)

G'day there,

I'm not exactly new but....I haven't been on this site for almost over a year now....and well now that i don't have to go to school anymore i got bored so, some of you might remember me but hiya to all you other's out there. I'm from australia and i LOVE Twilight and i LOVE Paramore and I LLLOOOOVVVVEEEE MUSE!!!!!!!!! so...i look forward to talking to ya'll (hehe i feel american....:-|)

anyways...see you round!

Love Lisel


----------



## Sam (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome back, Lisel.


----------



## Industrial (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome back! Nice to see you here again.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 24, 2008)

Welcome back!


Nickie


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey there and welcome back!


----------



## SparkyLT (Nov 24, 2008)

Heya and welcome back.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome back


----------



## wacker (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## JHB (Dec 1, 2008)

Eliana said:


> (hehe i feel american....:-|)



What is that supposed to mean? I demand an answer!

Welcome back! :thumbr:


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 4, 2008)

Hello, and isn't Lisel "Elizabeth" in German?


----------

